# Endocrinightmare



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been waiting ages to see an endocrinologist. My primary care doctor wants to help me but didn't know what else to do.

Endo sees me for about 90 seconds. Tells me my labs look fine. Doesn't even feel my neck. Doesn't ask me any questions. When I tell him how rough I feel (I have both hyper and hypo symptoms, eye issues, weird neurological stuff, etc.), he tells me that he knows about thyroids and my thyroid is "fine" (I've been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, have a goiter and nodules--that's a pretty liberal definition of "fine") and that my problems must be "something else."

I tell him I have nodules and have never had an ultrasound. He tells me that nodules are "normal" (on what planet do healthy thyroids have nodules?) and that if my regular doctor wants me to have an ultrasound, that he should set it up.

I don't have insurance and it took me forever to get this visit lined up. This is the only endocrinology practice in my city. I was really counting on this to help me. I don't know what else to do.

Perhaps I should go start raking in money by looking at people's TSH numbers and telling them they're fine. Then I could afford to see a competent doctor. FML.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Geez....and did he actually charge you for this visit? Not sure I would have paid.


----------



## confused&tiredinNY (Jun 4, 2013)

I was in the same boat...except I wasn't as proactive as you seem to be. I stuck with my endo for over 5 years. He was, perhaps, the worst "doctor" I could have ever seen. I'm curious...are you in NY? It sounds like we could be talking about the same person.

*If something isn't right, it's really up to you to take charge.* No one knows your body better than you. I hadn't been well for a while and finally saw a new endo who gave me a script for Synthroid. In doing extensive lab work, it was also discovered that my liver isn't working properly either (that's another story). I will now be following up with my primary regarding my biliruben and ATL levels.

I would suggest staying active on the forum. For me, it was the kick I needed. Getting feedback about different things prompted me to ask for new tests which lead to the discovery with my liver. I understand you don't have insurance but are you on your way to getting it? Have you thought about public health system? While I don't know what your situation is, maybe that's the best thing for you to get your health started on the right track.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to have nodules on my thyroid with no symptoms of any thyroid disease-this was years ago. They've mysteriously disappeared since my Graves' diagnosis. A small percent of people can indeed have nodules on their thyroid with no thyroid disease.

However-with your diagnosis? Yeah, that endo is a jerk, plain and simple. Sounded almost like my endo I was recommended to-"I'm the endo doc and every other regular doc doesn't know squat!" kind of attitude. If I had listened to him, I wouldn't even know where I would be right now.

Remember, you don't necessarily need an endo for thyroid problems. I've found a lot of them don't even have a great deal of knowledge of anything thyroid related, sadly-and they seem to be getting worse about type 1 diabetes care with type 2 on the rise. It's tough with no insurance, I've been there before. Will your primary doc at least do an ultrasound for you? Is there an immunology/rheumatology clinic or a doctor that does those near you he could refer you to?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> I've been waiting ages to see an endocrinologist. My primary care doctor wants to help me but didn't know what else to do.
> 
> Endo sees me for about 90 seconds. Tells me my labs look fine. Doesn't even feel my neck. Doesn't ask me any questions. When I tell him how rough I feel (I have both hyper and hypo symptoms, eye issues, weird neurological stuff, etc.), he tells me that he knows about thyroids and my thyroid is "fine" (I've been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, have a goiter and nodules--that's a pretty liberal definition of "fine") and that my problems must be "something else."
> 
> ...


OMG!!! How much did you have to pay this awful person??

Have your doc set up the ultra-sound and maybe with our help, you can take it from there.

You should not have to pay that endo. There outta' be a law!


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

He didn't even feel your neck?? HAHAHAHAHA. Oh for.

Sorry, but...what? Does he have x-ray vision?? That's terrible. You may still have to pay the bill, but if you aren't going back, I'd write him a letter about why is care, well...isn't. You'd be surprised how far a well worded letter can go.

I think A LOT of us have been there, and I have to tell you that it's not just Endos, other specialists can be just as awful and it takes a long time to find good ones. Unfortunately, I have multiple issues and have seen no less than 14 specialists in the last 2 years. I've been less than impressed, to be honest, but there are good eggs out there, too.

It was a lot of work, though. I called no less than 15 doctors offices and either they would not consider NDT or T3, or I was told, "Well, you need to see the doctor for that". My response would be, "I won't waste the physicians or my time or money if that's not even an option we can discuss". I was like I was calling to say, "Hey! Do you guys have oxycotin? I really need some and I heard you got some!" I found my most recent care person out of state and am just starting what could be a long process.

:sick0012:

For you, I'm wondering if someone would do an online/over the phone consult for you at least to get you headed in the right direction and then your PCP could take it from there? I would also try calling your pharmacy and see if they have ideas for good docs who prescribe thyroid meds, even out of the area. Oh...also..I found Physical Therapists and nurses really know who's good and who isn't. Can naturopaths prescribe where you live?

I'm sorry you've had that experience... hang in there. It may take more for sure to find someone, but I hope you will!!


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, everybody. Helps to get confirmation that I'm not nuts for being irate about this.

confused&tired, nope, I'm not in New York, but it seems there are a lot of "specialists" with God complexes running around. I'm too single and young and childless for the public health system. Don't get me started.

I actually called and made an appointment with an endo at the Big State University Research Hospital. Apparently you don't need a referral to see a specialist and they're really cool about helping you if you don't have insurance. I waited four months to see this reprehensible jerk (who does apparently only care about diabetes), and this new appointment is in August, what! It's gonna be a lot of driving, but clearly nothing is going to happen where I am.

Fallback plan is to go to my regular doctor with a list of things I want him to do. (I had to ask him for the TPO antibodies test, and he did indeed run it, and whaddaya know?)

eyota, I'm on Synthroid and would like to try Armour or some such eventually, but before I even go there I just want to get a clearer picture of what's going on--more antibodies tests, Free T3, ultrasound, FNA (yikes), etc. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, but right now I'm in Getting Basic Care Land.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One more thing I would do:

Go to http://www.healthgrades.com

Enter your doctor's name and city and find the area that allows you to rate the doctor and staff. Have at it. Be concise and tell about the visit.

People should always rate doctors, good and bad. I would like to caution everyone about these ratings, though. Few people take the time to post a good rating, so you really need to read through the comments to see if there's a pattern. If so, the doctor may not be the one for you.


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

You aren't nuts or "just anxious" and have every right to be irate about how you were treated for something you paid and waited for. (We all do). Hang in there and I hope you are able to get what you need from your PCP and this new physician.


----------

